# DirecTV App for iPad - V 1.11.x - Issues/Discussion



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

In case you missed, v1.11.0 is available for download in the iTunes store: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv-app-for-ipad/id421547368?mt=8

*What's New in Version 1.11.0*

Bug Fixes

*NEW IN VERSION 1.10.5: *

Enhanced Social TV module allows you to comment on friends' check-ins and shares and view their history to discover what types of programs they like.

New On Demand button on the remote gives you instant access to DIRECTV On Demand listings on your TV. 
Miso sharing removed.

*Recently added: *

Beautiful HD graphics for iPads with Retina display

Closed captioning support for DIRECTV Everywhere and Live TV Streaming

Support for C31 receivers

Now you can watch AUDIENCE Network™ and other select channels on your iPad anywhere, inside or outside your home. Go to the "Watch on iPad" tab located at the bottom right of the iPad app and select "Live TV" to start watching now.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks, just updated. 


Still does not accept "press and hold" commands on the remote. For example using this as a remote control when feeding another room from an H24, press and hold exit on the ipad does not toggle the HD / SD mode.

Pressing the on demand button does nothing when controlling an H24. The H24 should be able to access the VOD screens off of my HR24 since I have MRV authorized and working. It should be able to direct downloads or buffer to the HR24's hard drive for watch it now. Think of it this way, DirecTV... VOD accessible in more rooms mean potentially more income from upsellling premiums with VOD or paid per movie VOD.

Still cannot manage DVR to do list / series or gauge how much hard drive space is available on a DVR.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

As has been since the retina display upgrade the 30 pin connector no longer passes the audio to a connected audio device. Using headphone out yields a lot of analog field noise interference (pops, buzz, etc).

Am finding this a tad frustrating is this by design?

Don "tell me it is and I'll shut up, better yet fix it and I'll shut up " Bolton


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

lugnutathome;3208002 said:


> As has been since the retina display upgrade the 30 pin connector no longer passes the audio to a connected audio device. Using headphone out yields a lot of analog field noise interference (pops, buzz, etc).
> 
> Am finding this a tad frustrating is this by design?
> 
> Don "tell me it is and I'll shut up, better yet fix it and I'll shut up " Bolton


Really? The 30-pin connector is hardware. I didn't think they could explicitly send different audio out there than the headphone jack (in this case a blank stream). 30 some pins, there has to be some analog traces that tie into that headphone jack? 30 pins is a lot... More than you need for USB and charging.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep the old iPod/pad/phone charging synch and play mechanism stopped transferring audio when they put in the Retina Display enhancements which coincided (or closely so) with Apple changing to a different charge/synch cable for their newer products.

I have a short "jumper" cable that allows me to "dock" away from the unit itself and play my iPad's audio out into a small Crosley unit. iTunes audio works fine, EweToob audio works fine, last I checked DirectTV app for iPhone worked, but the iPad has not for at least 3 iterative releases now.

Using the headphone out means I am connecting to the Crosley for power on one end, and audio on the other. The analog audio is subject to interference I suspect may be due to the connecting "loop" if you will. I "think" the dock side audio is digital whereas the headphone out is analog.

I have used the iPad with the Crosley in the kitchen when cooking now no go.

Don "life is so hard:grin:" Bolton



cypherx said:


> Really? The 30-pin connector is hardware. I didn't think they could explicitly send different audio out there than the headphone jack (in this case a blank stream). 30 some pins, there has to be some analog traces that tie into that headphone jack? 30 pins is a lot... More than you need for USB and charging.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Don,

I am watching audio/video from my iPad3 (with retina display) over it's 30 Pin dock connector
here just fine using the Directv App for iPad:

I watched CNN 202
1 watched NFLNetwork 212
I watched Audience 101

From the Videos App I watched a Movie - sounded fine

And they all played fine and the sound was fine using only the output from the
30 Pin Dock connector.

I use the Digital AV Adaptor connected to an HDMI cable
connected to a TV set.

What are you trying to watch that the audio doesn't work?
What kind of an Adaptor to the iPad are you using?
Which iPad do you have?



lugnutathome said:


> Yep the old iPod/pad/phone charging synch and play mechanism stopped transferring audio when they put in the Retina Display enhancements which coincided (or closely so) with Apple changing to a different charge/synch cable for their newer products.
> 
> I have a short "jumper" cable that allows me to "dock" away from the unit itself and play my iPad's audio out into a small Crosley unit. iTunes audio works fine, EweToob audio works fine, last I checked DirectTV app for iPhone worked, but the iPad has not for at least 3 iterative releases now.
> 
> ...


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm. . . iPaid2 just trying to stream live TV which shows but no audio through the connector. I have several of these dock jumpers perhaps time to try another. . . But last time I checked the iPhone4 worked using its app.

Dock extender is an 18inch cable that has 30 pin connectors on each end one male, one female. Oh and it has been this way on both iPads we have it's consistent. I've an iPad1 I could try as well but haven't loaded the app on it.

Don "not wanting to uplift iPaid just yet" Bolton



tbolt said:



> Don,
> 
> I am watching audio/video from my iPad3 (with retina display) over it's 30 Pin dock connector
> here just fine using the Directv App for iPad:
> ...


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I just tried using my iPad 3 with the digital A/V adapter. Like tbolt, audio and video worked well on both live tv and on demand selections.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Don,

What type of AV Adaptor are you using??

I believe the Crosley could be where your problem lies.

Apple does not support 3rd Party Dock connections.

*I have run into this before and been burned.*

Just saying...



lugnutathome said:


> Hmm. . . iPaid2 just trying to stream live TV which shows but no audio through the connector. I have several of these dock jumpers perhaps time to try another. . . But last time I checked the iPhone4 worked using its app.
> 
> Dock extender is an 18inch cable that has 30 pin connectors on each end one male, one female. Oh and it has been this way on both iPads we have it's consistent. I've an iPad1 I could try as well but haven't loaded the app on it.
> 
> Don "not wanting to uplift iPaid just yet" Bolton


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

tbolt;3209756 said:


> Don,
> 
> What type of AV Adaptor are you using??
> 
> ...


It is the standard 30 pin Apple dock connector for iPod primarily.

This all had worked up literally the minute I applied the first Retina display update.

Don "this iPhone keypad is too smaa today" Bolton


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

What is a Crosley?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Its an old name in home electronics and oddly enough automobiles too. I have a 1946 Crosley radio which is a beautiful burled wood cabinet stands almost chest high. Stellar radio for its era.

Now days they make consumer grade stuff and it is a label Target carries. The unit of which I speak is a docking/charging station for iPod/etc that has built in FM and several AUX ins. Nothing audiophile about it, but it does nicely enhance the music or other audio coming out of one of the Apple units

Don "louder than the running water for sure" Bolton



tbolt said:


> What is a Crosley?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm getting video freeze from live streaming for a few seconds then regains picture, is this normal? or is this internet speed related?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

1.12.2 released, support for business accounts.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

When is playlist management (to do list, series link editing, disk space indicator, etc..) coming? What is the best way to let DirecTV know of these requested features? E-mail? Or would posting here be enough if DirecTV employees are monitoring?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

cypherx said:


> *When is playlist management (to do list, series link editing, disk space indicator, etc..) coming?* What is the best way to let DirecTV know of these requested features? E-mail? Or would posting here be enough if DirecTV employees are monitoring?


In case this is the right place to ask, +1000! :up:

Along with a free space indicator, adding the ability to manage the To Do List and Series Manager to DAFI (or even just to a web browser) would be the most significant improvement since MRV, IMHO.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I am still waiting for DirecTV to add a way to store more than one account. Some of us that move between accounts (2nd home/parents family members DirecTV accounts etc). If I log out of one account I lose all my settings and have to set it up again. It'd be great to store the info and just be able to log out of one into another and have everything saved.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sum_random_dork said:


> I am still waiting for DirecTV to add a way to store more than one account. Some of us that move between accounts (2nd home/parents family members DirecTV accounts etc). If I log out of one account I lose all my settings and have to set it up again. It'd be great to store the info and just be able to log out of one into another and have everything saved.


That functionality has been in the app for nearly a year now... Is there something specifically not working with it?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That functionality has been in the app for nearly a year now... Is there something specifically not working with it?


Earl, I will give it a try again. Each time I had logged out of one account and into the other it always cleared my info saved. Hopefully it's no longer an issue!


----------



## rlp0917 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys, found this forum when I was looking for some help. I just recently installed the 1.12.2 DirecTV app for my Ipad. I currently subscribe to the MLB extra innings package and up until now have had no issues using this app to schedule a baseball game recording. For some reason, with this latest update, when I click on an MLB EI game channel (in the guide in the 700 channel range), the "Record" button is blacked out. If I click "more info", it says "you are currently not authorized to view this program". That is clearly not the issue as I am watching and recording games on the TV with no problem (and I can use the guide on the web to schedule a recording as well). I called DirecTV this morning and they tried refreshing my services but have the same issue. They said nobody had documented this issue. I have tried deleting/reinstalling the app, rebooting my Ipad, etc. I can record any other channel in the lineup with no problem. 

Was hoping maybe somebody on this forum has the latest version of the app with one of the premium sports packages and can see if they have any issue scheduling a recording from the app?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I just checked and I have the same issue with the app.


----------



## rlp0917 (Apr 20, 2013)

I was messing with it more last night and it seems random. It wont allow me to record any of the HD MLB channels and only a couple of the SD channels. What I find particularly interesting is that when I turn my tv to one of the channels the app wont let me record in the guide, then go into the app, under the Now Showing on the left hand side it shows a Record button sometimes. If i click it, sometimes it will let me record and other times it pops up an error saying I cant record?

Pretty random. They said they were escalating to Engineering but I dont hold out hope. I posted this in the directv forum and somebody said it worked fine for them (not sure what app version they are on).


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Today the record button is there for EI games.


----------



## rlp0917 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, hasn't been fixed for me...but it gets more mysterious. So I now notice that even though the channels in the 720 to 750 range are problematic, if I find the same game being broadcast on another channel (i.e. the various Fox Sports channels) and open it up in the app, the Record button works just fine. If I go back and find that same game in the MLB EI lineup, Record button is blacked out???

It seems like I can narrow the problem down to just those MLB EI channels and maybe some authorization issue with my account (even though the rep said there was nothing out of the ordinary with my account?). I might call and have them take the EI service off my account and add it back on just to see if that triggers something.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Was playing Pandora (station - George Jones) and DAFI says under 'Currently Watching', "To see information on the program you're currently watching, your HR34 receiver must be turned on".


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

When I used this upgrade when I had the old 32/500 receiver I would have to go to settings in the iPad app and validate the receiver IP address each time I wanted to use the app ... The correct IP address would be there I just would need to validate it...

Last weekend I upgraded to the 34/700 and now the new unit can not even be found by the app

The iPad app which was working with the old 32/500 and even the old 32/100(both of which were replaced by the new 34/700 and its remote slave) can not find the new equipment on the home network I tried inputting the ipaddress manually taking the 192 address from the network services page but that too is not found. Also if I hit the connect now button on the net serv page I get starting network services ..... Unable to start network services (301) this even though I am able to use the on demand to get shows ( though about every hour or 2 while downloading these shows I will get a network connection missing. Msg on screen with the option to test now or ignore I go with ignore and I can see that the do resumes in a bit.
I am on road runner 50/5 via time Warner. I have seen this pause in DL on my computer as well but time Warner says that when the speedtest.net is run we get 49/4.95 results it is not a problem on their end of course it is intermittent and so not seen when the cable tech is here.

Any thoughts on what to try next?
Cheers


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't use Network Services, use Advanced Setup and Configure Now. Can you ping the HR from the IP address shown there?


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> Don't use Network Services, use Advanced Setup and Configure Now. Can you ping the HR from the IP address shown there?


Sometimes but not all the time in fact only once so far the shows download eventually but if I am watching while I have pending downloads I will keep getting the test your connection msg on the screen.... In effect the internetconnection is intermittent with the the old 32/500 and this same external wifi box as provided by directv back when I got the 32/500 several years ago I had no problems with the connection other than having to verify the receiver IP address each time I launched the iPad app.
If I wait until I see the bar next to a requested download be in action I can ping the address

Also the on that configure now page I see a different last number in the IP address so far I have seen 9, 8, 6 on different days and no I have not power cycled the HR34/700

Thanks for the response


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Possibly a diagram of your network / HR boxes? And list each IP address. . .


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

Dead simple the combined cablemodem router wifi unit from roadrunner timewarner to the directtv wifi gadget then an Ethernet cable from it to the 34/700
Other equipment using the roadrunner 50/5 service main computer gigabit Ethernet cable from the roadrunner unit everything else is on the wifi
Other wifi (all working normaly with speedtest.net mobile reporting 34/5 for the real speed of the wifi (checked on main computer out shows the full 50/5 speed)) includes
Xbox360 
Panasonic blueray player (hi def amazon prime working via it)
Lap top computer working normaly
This iPad 3 also fine
iPhone 4S also fine
Not comfortable sharing full IP addresses but the other units have not been changing their address unless they are cycled
Is the power saving mode of the 34/700 going to reset the IP address?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you can, try another cable to the HR34, it sounds like it's flakey since you had a previous HR with similar problems. (also not sure what a 32/500 is, maybe a 23/500?)

A 50 or 100' cable from monoprice is less than $10 . . . nothing should be changing IP addresses unless it's off for a day or more. That depends on your DHCP settings in your router.

Sharing the 192.168.x.x addresses is no problem. . .they're your internal LAN.

And no to the power-saving question.

You could try another port on your router or switch. . they can be flakey individually.

Edit: I just re-read again that you're using a WCCK wireless. . . I assume the coax isn't connected to the HR34 AND an Ethernet cable. The WCCK can be used as a stand-alone bridge, but not both connections to the same box.


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

192.168.0.5 right now and right now the 34/700 is working just fine as is the iPad app all the cables to the HR box were just swapped over so I would not have to pull out the huge heavy credenza that holds the pioneer elite plasma It sits in a frame that is filled (Totaly surounds)with the small speakers and all the other gear like receiver etc power conditioner and the pair of 200w subwoofers.the coax is the best I could buy when I set up the room 7 years ago the directv installer replaced only the switch that fed the buried in the walls wiring. The switch is in the basement utility room so the coax from the antenna (which I think he called a legacy unit and it would have to be replaced when my local Maine stations are moved to another sat in a year or two) has a long run from the antenna to feed it and then the pair of them perhaps 60 feet from the switch to the receiver. I think he said I could use either one of the 2 outlets from the wall as the 34/700 only needs one. I could swap it to the other I guess.

WET610 I think is the model. I'd on the linksys by Cisco wifi adapter that was supplied with the previous DVR and the only Ethernet cable being used by the 34 is the short one between it and the WET BOX
It will be tough to run a Ethernet cable from the cable modem which is on another floor due to internal brick walls the cablemodem is in the home office.... I guess I can run a very long one through the halls and stairs to test with... But the built in wifi in the Panasonic blueray supports the high def amazon prime video with no problems as does the wifi adapter to the xbox360

Thanks for considering my problem
Cheers
Windy


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh yes the other IP local address are the same as above with the last number changing
The combined cablemodem router wifi unit is .1
The main computer is via its gigabit Ethernet cable .2
The anywhere in the house laptop is .3
The blueray player is .4
The direct adapter is .5
The iPad is .6
The iPhone is .7
And the Xbox 360 is .8


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

From your description, I'd say you've got a slightly marginal wifi connection for video. And Dtv video requires a larger bandwidth than Netflix or Amazon streaming

Examine the placement of your router and WET610N bridge. Moving either 10-20' in any direction could solve your problem. You might try a different channel, perhaps there's some interference in your area. inSSIDer can help there if you have an N laptop. Also be sure you're using the N band

If you can get wired Ethernet near your coax, a CCK can avoid the wireless. Or a WCCK could possibly get the wireless hop closer to your router.

Pre DECA, I used a similar WGA600N bridge in the bedroom with two HRs without any problem to a Linksys 600N running dd-wrt.


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

The connection was down for a while last night but is back nowwith an assignment of .6
The cablemodem router wifi unit is an all in one UBEE with 2 antennas it came when my service was upgraded by roadrunner (time Warner) to the 50/5 level the general signal strength in the house is less than it was before when the cable only provided the modem and the wifi was via my apple base station... Could I run one of the unused Ethernet outputs from the UBEE to feed the apple unit and thence to the wifi used by the hr? I am in a rural area with no neighbors near enough to show on a wifi sweep and in fact the cbee is in the home office only perhaps 12 feet in a direct line above the TV on the floor above... I can test with a hard wire connection by going out one windo and then back in the window of the room below and in front I will give that a try to get the wifi out of the problem

Thanks again for your help
W


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, turn off DHCP on your apple unit and connect it LAN to LAN port (don't use WAN port) Give it a different SSID and you'll be back in better wifi.

And assign a different IP to your Apple base. One not used by anything else.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Today on entering DAFI, there was an intro for some program. I wasn't paying close attention, I think it was 'North America', but is there any way to replay this intro?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Today on entering DAFI, there was an intro for some program. I wasn't paying close attention, I think it was 'North America', but is there any way to replay this intro?


here it is for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You are welcome


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I actually don't pay a lot of attention to the first 10 seconds while the app settles in. I thought it was a video clip.

They might want to add a 'replay intro' or some headline button.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Just a general question about the app: has the "sports on today" module EVER worked correctly? I'm not talking about the channel listings for the games, I'm talking about the scores. For instance, right now it has the Rockies/Padres game listed, correct inning & outs, but dashes where the scores should be. I've been in the app for about an hour. Shouldn't it have figured out the scores by now?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Only time I see that is when I have scores turned off. If yours are on and this still happens, quitting and restarting might fix it.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I just installed an HR44-500 and am having an odd problem with the iPad app. The App sees the HR44 just fine - it knows what is currently tuned in and the remote control feature works. But when I select Playlist, I get the message "There are no DVRs configured". How do I fix this?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just installed an HR44-500 and am having an odd problem with the iPad app. The App sees the HR44 just fine - it knows what is currently tuned in and the remote control feature works. But when I select Playlist, I get the message "There are no DVRs configured". How do I fix this?


Is the HR44 listed under the DAFI settings?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sbl said:


> I just installed an HR44-500 and am having an odd problem with the iPad app. The App sees the HR44 just fine - it knows what is currently tuned in and the remote control feature works. But when I select Playlist, I get the message "There are no DVRs configured". How do I fix this?


Check to see that external units are authorized. If all set and no joy, shutting down both iPad and DVR and rebooting both may bring satisfaction.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

also make sure that all settings are under Whole-Home are set to "allow"


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

All of those settings are ok. I will try the rebooting ideas.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Only time I see that is when I have scores turned off. If yours are on and this still happens, quitting and restarting might fix it.


D'oh!! I didn't know there were settings for that module. Fixed my problem and added some nice functionality for "my teams."


----------



## ntrance (Aug 18, 2006)

Is it possible to filter out all pay per view content from the movie list?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ever see this? Live TV window is under everything and even if I scroll to try to get to it, I can't take focus of the window at all to move, resize it or bring it front.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ntrance said:


> Is it possible to filter out all pay per view content from the movie list?


Well, you can make a custom list with whatever you wish in it (and omitting whatever you don't wish.) Worth it!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

App can't find receivers. Have to use Waltzremote to do remote control. Also only 4 or so channels available to stream because the app can't see receivers. Tried force quit and also log off / on in the app, also checked App Store for updates. Nada. Assuming its the software on my receivers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cypherx said:


> App can't find receivers. Have to use Waltzremote to do remote control. Also only 4 or so channels available to stream because the app can't see receivers. Tried force quit and also log off / on in the app, also checked App Store for updates. Nada. Assuming its the software on my receivers.


try "clear @ log in" from DirecTV's app on the the ipad settings.app


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

try "clear @ log in" from DirecTV's app on the the ipad settings.app


Nope, still didn't work. Nothing changed on the iPad. I posted an issue report in the appropriate thread based on the firmware version I have. It started since the version I have so that's the one thing that I can pinpoint this on.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You might try going through network setup on your DVRs, No need to change anything. Then reboot.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

You might try going through network setup on your DVRs, No need to change anything. Then reboot.


I did the network setup but did not reboot. Good idea. I did test the iPhone app as well. Voice search interacts with HR24-200 but live TV only allows the small handful of "on the go" channels. Obviously iphone and iPad have good network connection since waltz remote, dtv iremote and voice search work. Just no official iOS remote or the full gamut of live streaming channels.

Reboot happens tonight


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I did the network setup but did not reboot. Good idea. I did test the iPhone app as well. Voice search interacts with HR24-200 but live TV only allows the small handful of "on the go" channels. Obviously iphone and iPad have good network connection since waltz remote, dtv iremote and voice search work. Just no official iOS remote or the full gamut of live streaming channels. It's like DirecTV app doesn't think there are any receivers even though they are ping able.

Reboot happens tonight


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Works now!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## billraff (Jul 7, 2007)

Is there a way on the iPad app to browse the On Demand channel content like you can on the Android app? On Android I can 'browse by channel' and I see for instance 1501 HBO. I haven't found a way to do that on the iPad. Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a way on the iPad app to browse the On Demand channel content like you can on the Android app? On Android I can 'browse by channel' and I see for instance 1501 HBO. I haven't found a way to do that on the iPad. Thanks.
Yup, but is not by channel number. there are a few ways to sort the list or you can search as well


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so tired of this obnoxious issue where the streaming video window will be behind everything and there's no way to click it to bring it front. Even if I move all the way to the right, touching it has no effect. The only fix is to force close the app and reopen it.

It seems to happen when watching live TV, you shut off the ipad or exit to home. Next time in the app it's likely to do this behavior.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

my iPad app sees deauthorized receivers and does not see new genie. Directv.com shows everything fine. Uninstalled app reinstalled and logged on but no workie


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

my iPad app sees deauthorized receivers and does not see new genie. Directv.com shows everything fine. Uninstalled app reinstalled and logged on but no workie


Try a refresh of services from the DirecTV website... www.directv.com/refresh


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Try a refresh of services from the DirecTV website... www.directv.com/refresh
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


didnt work. ipad app doesnt see all receivers, geniego app sees hr21 and hr24 not the hr44 genie


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Try a menu reset of each of your receivers.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Try a menu reset of each of your receivers.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


did all of this been on line with them for over 1 hour tying everything. Installer just called me back and he is getting advanced tech support to contact him they think account settings may not be completely updated even though directv.com shows proper equipment except oit thinks the Genie is not connected to internet


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go through Network settings, Advanced, but just click through until you get to the "Congratulations"! screen, OK out and try again. Good luck!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Go through Network settings, Advanced, but just click through until you get to the "Congratulations"! screen, OK out and try again. Good luck!


My next suggestion... 

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually, if you're not going to change the IP address, it's quicker to just use "repeat network setup". It's equal to the "connect now" link on the "advanced page", but doesn't take forever to come up. And "Connect now" will not change a static IP address you may have previously set, under "advanced".


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

With version 2.0 release coming out, I am going to close this one.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207061-directv-quick-look-app-for-ipad-20/


----------

